# New Motherboard and Ram needed for Core 2 Duo E7200



## hari.vgl (May 20, 2012)

New motherboard and ram needed for intel core 2 duo e7200 (rated as a very good proccy with great overclocking potential, though i haven't tried overclocking - so not changing the proc). I have seen many lga775 boards between 2.5k and 3k , but can't decide which one to go for. Please advice me on it.  My old board was intel DG31PR , with 2gb ddr2 ram. Will it not be better to get new ddr3 board and new ram rather than new ddr2 board and use my old ram? In that case please suggest which ram i should get too. I was thinking of 2*2gb. 


My other specs:
Intel core 2 duo e7200
Western Digital 250gb WD2500AAJS 08b4a0
Frontech 450w ATX P4 power supply jil-2414a (20 4 pin)
Xfx radeon HD 5670 1gb gddr5.
LG 17" widescreen L177WSB
Frontech 600va ups jil-2513  
Creative SBS A300.



I know that the PSU is el cheapo , but should i really change that too? Will the system work with the current one?

Please answer someone.


----------



## d6bmg (May 20, 2012)

Any good G41 board will do the work for you. (Not many of them are available in the market though)


----------



## hari.vgl (May 20, 2012)

Can you specify some model because im not sure of which brand to take. Like, if you could specify a model of both ram and motherboard from flipkart?


----------



## d6bmg (May 20, 2012)

ASUS P5G41T-M  *Link*

or

Gigabyte GA-G41M *Link*

Buy 2x Corsair DDR3 2 GB *Link*

I'm not sure about the PSU issue (i.e. whether it can power HD5670 or not).


----------



## hari.vgl (May 21, 2012)

What is the difference between ASUS P5G41T-M LX and ASUS P5G41T-M LX3 both available at flipkart?

From seeing the specs i think that the simple lx has 1 more pci slot supports 1600mhz ram and has better overclocking and has overall better features. Im i right? So let me go with the simple lx one?

And about ram. What about g skill. Was curious on seeing it. red in colour, and seems like a monster!


----------



## d6bmg (May 21, 2012)

Motherboard: Depends on your budget. If budget permits obviously buy the better board.
About G.Skill RAM, with those motherboard, you can't go beyond 1333MHz (practically). So, that corsair value RAM would be best choice for you.


----------



## hari.vgl (May 21, 2012)

ASUS P5G41T-M LX and ASUS P5G41T-M LX3 are almost similarly priced. I wanted to know what the difference between them was? Or, would the gigabyte be better?
. And what about the 1333 version of g skill, there is one on flipkart.
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 2 GB PC RAM (F3-10666CL9S-2GBXL) | Ram | Flipkart.com


----------



## d6bmg (May 21, 2012)

About the RAM: it is as good as corsair value RAM.

And bout those motherboard: I can't notice any major difference.
Moreover Asus website don't have anything in the speficifaction tab of LX3.


----------



## hari.vgl (May 21, 2012)

I have bought the ASUS P5G41T-M LX and the g.skill ripjawsx 2gb*2 1333 mhz ddr3.  
Now these along with the hd 5670, will they all run safe and good on my psu or should i invest for a new one? My current psu is working properly anyway.


----------



## d6bmg (May 21, 2012)

I think your 5670 may just run with the frontech PSU you have. I'm not sure.
If you can, buy Corsair CX430V2 @2.2K


----------



## hari.vgl (May 21, 2012)

Where do you get it for 2.2k? The cheapest i could find was 2.6 shipped at ebay.


----------



## d6bmg (May 21, 2012)

Try local market.
ebay is overpriced for most of the items.


----------

